# Popeyes vs KFC



## MO (Sep 5, 2017)

which is better? 

your opinion ofc


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't like either. 

I think Popeyes is overhyped. Their chicken is too hard and lacks substance imo, but I've only been there like twice. The Popeyes in my town is run by incompetent dum dums who always mess up your order so I'm kinda done ordering from there and giving their food a chance. I can't trust you if your work is sloppy.

KFC is the same, but I also feel like non American KFC's are a lot better than the ones here in America. Most foreigners I've talked to love KFC and praise it constantly, thr KFC here is average at best so I dunno. I'll have to scope out a KFC if I'm ever overseas


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 5, 2017)

I like Popeyes, although their Seafood is nasty.
But their fries tho. 

KFC is good, but their Mash Potato? 

Overall, I prefer Popeyes, but foreign KFC is good tho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 5, 2017)

Popeyes Mash potato >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

The rest KFC wins

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Sep 5, 2017)

Popeyes has better chicken


----------



## Eros (Sep 5, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Popeyes has better chicken


I agree, and they have rice and beans. They're so good.


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 6, 2017)

popeyes is far superior to kfc


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 6, 2017)

I don't care for KFC, and have never tried Popeyes (or Chick Fil A). I used to like Roy Rogers' chicken and biscuits, but they've really downsized and no longer have any franchises in my area.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2017)

Chicken is my main diet and I can safely tell you that Popeye's is definitely better.


----------



## Slayz (Sep 6, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> KFC is the same, but I also feel like non American KFC's are a lot better than the ones here in America. Most foreigners I've talked to love KFC and praise it constantly, thr KFC here is average at best so I dunno. I'll have to scope out a KFC if I'm ever overseas



I think that's mainly because of the industrial animal farming practices you guys have over there, which drastically decrease the quality of your meat in general. Fast-food chains are also especially notorious for picking the worst meat possible in order to reduce production costs.

Industrial animal farming isn't common practice here in Europe (at least that I'm aware of) and thus our meat generally tends to taste better, especially in smaller countries like Portugal for example. Our KFC is deeeeeelish.

We don't have Popeye's though


----------



## baconbits (Sep 6, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> Chicken is my main diet and I can safely tell you that Popeye's is definitely better.



What about Church's?

Link removed

No, I'm not trolling.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 6, 2017)

baconbits said:


> What about Church's?
> 
> swatted
> 
> No, I'm not trolling.



Haven't had Church's Chicken in a while.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 6, 2017)

baconbits said:


> What about Church's?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not trolling.


Did you go there thinking you can have fried chicken and be closer to jesus at the same time?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2017)

Popeyes chicken tastes better because they prepare it better.

KFC chicken skin tastes better. That secret recipe is OP. 

KFC is greasier.

Popeyes has better fries.

Popeyes advertises their biscuits like crazy...but I don't like them at all.

Drinks are a wash.

Most KFCs in my city are attached to a Taco Bell. Which means I can get a taco with my meal for a dollar.

That alone means I go to KFC more often. About once a month, I'd say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (Sep 7, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Did you go there thinking you can have fried chicken and be closer to jesus at the same time?



H-h-how did you know?  But old ladies' from church do cook the best chicken.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 7, 2017)

baconbits said:


> H-h-how did you know?  But old ladies' from church do cook the best chicken.


Man this talk about fried chicken went into london for some but the queues were too stronk
so I got some cocktails and a burrito.


----------



## trance (Sep 8, 2017)

no contest

popeyes


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Sep 10, 2017)

Popeyes is better and less greasy.

Also yes, KFC is much better internationally(at least in latin america) than the in the US.


----------



## Roman (Sep 11, 2017)

Last time I had Popeyes was probably when I was 8 or 9 as that's the last time I was in the US, so I can't comment.

I can say I find KFC gross tho.


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 13, 2017)

@Seto Kaiba @Parallax @Mider T @C-Moon @Black Superman @Normality @Hitt @SuperSaiyaMan12 @makeoutparadise


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 21, 2017)

I like KFC's better because they have more of a airy feel to their batter, lol.   It just makes them taste more fresh and less stale, not saying that Popeyes' taste stale or anything, lol.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 21, 2017)

Popeyes and Church's Chicken have crispier texture, which makes you feel like you are snacking on something.

KFC's chicken seem to have greasier, softer skin texture, which makes you feel like you are eating a legit meal.

As for the fries, and other menu items, this varies depending on the person. I do know that Church's/Popeyes have crispier fries in comparison to KFC, and that alone makes the fries taste so much better.

For the rice and beans part, I just buy a couple of those, and mix it with Stagg Chili Dynamite Hot to make to rice and those beans taste like 

But maybe it's just my biases coming into play. This one time I took a bite out of one of KFC's chicken sandwiches and found a maggot inside of it.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lina Shields said:


> Popeyes and Church's Chicken have crispier texture, which makes you feel like you are snacking on something.
> 
> KFC's chicken seem to have greasier, softer skin texture, which makes you feel like you are eating a legit meal.
> 
> ...



You are prejudiced against maggots, lol?


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 22, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> You are prejudiced against maggots, lol?



*EDIT:* There was this one guy who sued the KFC because he found some maggots in his chicken so I mean it's not like it's not a big deal


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 22, 2017)

Lina Shields said:


> *EDIT:* There was this one guy who sued the KFC because he found some maggots in his chicken so I mean it's not like it's not a big deal



I've read about scams where people put bugs and other things into their food and claim that the restaurant did it, lol.   At least it is more reasonable than when that lady sued McDonald's for her coffee being too hot, lol.   Or that one guy who sued Bic because his son choked on one of their pen caps, lol.  That's why pens now have holes in the top part of their caps, so people can breathe if they swallow them, lol.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 22, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> I've read about scams where people put bugs and other things into their food and claim that the restaurant did it, lol.   At least it is more reasonable than when that lady sued McDonald's for her coffee being too hot, lol.   Or that one guy who sued Bic because his son choked on one of their pen caps, lol.  That's why pens now have holes in the top part of their caps, so people can breathe if they swallow them, lol.


I have faith that the quality of the chicken in KFC/Popeyes/Church's has not degraded, much...


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 22, 2017)

Lina Shields said:


> I have faith that the quality of the chicken in KFC/Popeyes/Church's has not degraded, much...



Me too, lol.  They taste good even after a day of sitting on a table in room temperature.  They tasted fine to me after that, lol.  Yet, they do not beat McDonalds' burgers which can last for months and months because of all of the preservatives put in them, lol.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 22, 2017)

Preservatives be damned it's best to have your dish filled with food close to being natural as possible.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 22, 2017)

Lina Shields said:


> Preservatives be damned it's best to have your dish filled with food close to being natural as possible.



Then you should just hunt all of your meat (and get diverticulitus like Brock Lesnar, lol) and gather berries and farm, lol.


----------



## Eros (Nov 23, 2017)

Lina Shields said:


> *EDIT:* There was this one guy who sued the KFC because he found some maggots in his chicken so I mean it's not like it's not a big deal


Maggots are a sign of advancing decay. Rotten chicken is a risk factor for ingesting Clostridium spores. What's wrong with that? Well, it causes one of the worst forms of food poisoning, botulism. Also, maggots themselves spread disease.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 23, 2017)

Instead of talking about the main menu items regarding Popeyes vs KFC, how about we talk about the extras?

What were your favorite side dishes that Church's Chicken/KFC/Popeyes offered, ever?


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 23, 2017)

Lina Shields said:


> Instead of talking about the main menu items regarding Popeyes vs KFC, how about we talk about the extras?
> 
> What were your favorite side dishes that Church's Chicken/KFC/Popeyes offered, ever?



Definitely the mashed potatoes.    You?


----------



## MO (Nov 23, 2017)

has popeyes today and it was great.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 23, 2017)

MO said:


> has popeyes today and it was great.


What you get?


----------



## MO (Nov 23, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> What you get?


thurday deal which was 1 leg,1 thigh, 1 wins plus 1 large drink.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 23, 2017)

Used to prefer KFC, but now I like Popeyes more. KFC is usually too greasy for me now.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 23, 2017)

MO said:


> thurday deal which was 1 leg,1 thigh, 1 wins plus 1 large drink.



What deal was that, lol?  I looked it up but couldn't find it.  Or what was the price?


----------



## MO (Nov 23, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> What deal was that, lol?  I looked it up but couldn't find it.  Or what was the price?


there are different deals per day. Today was the Thursday deal.Idk if they have that at the states. The price was nice. it cost around $7.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 23, 2017)

In the States, there was a time when they sold 2 pieces of chicken (a leg and a breast) for 1 dollar, every Tuesday, lol.   And now a small chicken wing (buffalo wings) cost a dollar or more, lol.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

